# Steam Summer Sale



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I usually like to stick to one game, fully enjoy it, and beat it..instead of going back and forth between multiple games and maybe losing interest in whats going on

cant decide whether to beat rage and hold off on la noir..or just play both

damn steam sales...

anyone else get stuff?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I havent bought much games so far. Most of the games I would have bought on the deals I already own.

Torchlight
Legends of Grimrock
Binding of Isaac
Trine 2
Terraria
ARMA 2 combined Operations.


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

I feel you, I like to play my games and enjoy them. In the past I have bought like two or three games at a time when several good titles come out very close together and it is difficult to give your full attention to all of them. That is why I don't do that anymore, I just buy one at a time.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I've only picked up a few so far.

I've gotten:
Half-Life 1 (bought with regular discount which is cheap enough for me)
Borderlands GOTY (was accidental partially, Steam showed me the GOTY edition to click on, not the base game lol)
Cave Story+
Legend of Grimrock
Mass Effect 1 (another regular discount pickup - wanting to try out the series)
Trine 2

What I really like about the Summer Sale is deep discounts on older games I missed back in the day. I've wanted to try a couple of series but didn't feel like paying full price. My computer's too low-end to play newer games unfortunately. 

I'm the same with focusing on one game at a time. Usually anyway. Most of the time now I play through most of a game, then start another.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

If I had money and a credit card, I'd literally get EVERYTHING. These deals are just impossible to say no to.


----------



## Dumlefudge (Jul 15, 2012)

Skylaishot said:


> If I had money and a credit card, I'd literally get EVERYTHING. These deals are just impossible to say no to.


This is one of the many reasons why I don't own a credit card  I just stick with putting a reasonable sum of money into my Paypal acc and try to get only the things I think I will really enjoy (although, I did make a dew impulse buys on very cheap titles).

With the week-long delay for bank transfers to Paypal, it makes it that bit more difficult to spend impulsively during the sale


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

I've picked up Limbo, Bastion and Portal 2. Wish I would have got Fear 3 & Alan Wake when they were cheaper, but maybe they'll hit the flash sales.

Also, does anyone know when the next big Steam sale is? Or do they only do this kind of thing once a year?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't bought anything because I already spent enough on games this year. I ended up buying a couple more PS3 games today though, for shame, but they were cheap and I only buy games I am positive that I will love. Maybe I'll give this steam thing a try sometime.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

pehrj said:


> Also, does anyone know when the next big Steam sale is? Or do they only do this kind of thing once a year?


There is a Summer and a Winter sale if i recall, and the Winter Sale starts on the 19th December.

I bought:

Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed 2
Darksiders
Dead Island (Big mistake)
L.A. Noire
Mafia 2
Nimbus
The Witcher: Enhanced Edition
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition
Trine 2

Too bad I can't afford ARMA 2, as DayZ looks extremely fun.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I can't believe people voted for Torchlight as a sale. Get Torchlight 2 and get 1 for free!

I bought Kotor because it was $2.50. That's the only game I bought. I try to save my money for the holiday sale.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Max Payne 2 and Wrath of the Lamb (Binding of issac dlc) are the only things I bought, was considering super meat boy but it lost the vote to go cheap. I've got a bad computer so I just stick to cheap indie games/older games lol.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Max Payne 2 and Wrath of the Lamb (Binding of issac dlc) are the only things I bought, was considering super meat boy but it lost the vote to go cheap. I've got a bad computer so I just stick to cheap indie games/older games lol.


Max Payne 2? Isn't that somewhat of a high end game graphically? I have a $500 Asus and I can't even play L4D2.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

StarDude said:


> Max Payne 2? Isn't that somewhat of a high end game graphically? I have a $500 Asus and I can't even play L4D2.


its a 9 year old game so I am leaning towards yes you can play it.

All these sales are so tempting but I am doing some self restraint because I have things to do over the summer that I can't ignore.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

gorbulas said:


> its a 9 year old game so I am leaning towards yes you can play it.
> 
> All these sales are so tempting but I am doing some self restraint because I have things to do over the summer that I can't ignore.


I got my salary today, $450. My desire for buying games on sale is too much >_<


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

StarDude said:


> Max Payne 2? Isn't that somewhat of a high end game graphically? I have a $500 Asus and I can't even play L4D2.


Max Payne 2 was an original xbox game, maybe your thinking of Max Payne 3? I'm not sure the limit of my computer but I know the brink demo didn't work due to the low specs on it. (My computer was about £500-£600 4 years ago)

Out of the sale by a day but I also bought the Orcs Must Die bonus levels.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Steam should really come to PS3, Playing on a computer is crap 
They really have some nice sales at times.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

successful said:


> Steam should really come to PS3, Playing on a computer is crap
> They really have some nice sales at times.


Playing on a computer is where it's at, PC gaming elitism.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

So far I've gotten:
Terraria
Legend of Grimrock
Trine 1 & 2
Secret of Monkey Island 1 & 2
Metro 2033
Company of Heroes


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ohhai said:


> Playing on a computer is where it's at, PC gaming elitism.












All I've bought was NFS: Hot Pursuit when it was $5. I have too many unplayed games as it is.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If only I didn't need a new graphics card I would buy everything on steam.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Glue said:


> That's because you're playing on a Mac.


Even when i played on PC's it was a ****ty experience compared to consoles.
Especially playing fast paced shooters, & driving with a mouse & Keyboard....super awkward.

Now slow paced games & RPG's are fine for Computers. But fast paced action games on a Pc? Nah.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I've brought

Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed 2
The Witcher 2 - Enhanced Edition
Shogun 2 - Total War
Total War Mega pack
Portal 2
Civ V

Every single purchase was under £10 and with 75%, except the Witcher 2. Not bad going


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

>Buy boatloads of games on sale
>Only play TF2


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

successful said:


> Even when i played on PC's it was a ****ty experience compared to consoles.
> Especially playing fast paced shooters, & driving with a mouse & Keyboard....super awkward.
> 
> Now slow paced games & RPG's are fine for Computers. But fast paced action games on a Pc? Nah.


Lol'd at PC shooters being awkward and consoles not.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

successful said:


> Especially playing fast paced shooters,


What?





There's a reason why the hardcore PC gamers don't go console.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I only just realized yesterday that the summer sale was going. I can't believe I almost missed it. I couldn't help but pick up Bioshock, Mass Effect, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, and Braid.

If you guys haven't picked up Bastion before, it's _$3.74(!) _today. Get it & thank me later.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't pay for pc games anymore. I know I should but I can't afford to. As soon as I get some money I'll buy some


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I can only add Divinity 2: The Dragon Knight Saga to my list. I found out a couple of games I was interested in waiting for a sale on wouldn't run on my computer at all.  
Also, my mom chewed me out for buying games instead of saving my money for college. Sorry, Mom, when games are 75% off are out of my control. It's better to buy them now than later! >_> I spent only like $40 for 7 games (which she doesn't know, she just sees my bank account) Can't even get a triple A title at full price for that. I don't buy games at any other time anyway.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Ive picked up empire total war and red orchestra 2 for pretty cheap now ive upgraded my comp i can actually run them now .



Furious Ming said:


> So far I've gotten:
> Terraria
> Legend of Grimrock
> Trine 1 & 2
> ...


Also this is a great game ^


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

- Arma 2: CO
- Empire TW and NTW
- ANNO 2070
- COD MW 3

I regret buying so few


----------



## Narkier (Jun 11, 2012)

- Portal 2
- Deus EX: Human Revolution
- Saint's Row: The Third
- Saint's Row 2
- Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition
- Fallout: New Vegas
- Garry's Mod
- Bastion

Yep. That's a lot.


----------

